# Τι διαφορά μεταξύ "ψάχνω κτ" και "ψάχνω για κτ";



## EvaQQ

Γεια σας! 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πότε χρησιμοποιούμε την πρόθεση "για" με το ρήμα "ψάχνω". Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα! Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες (μικρο)διαφορές τις οποίες εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα, αλλά, γενικώς, το _"ψάχνω"_ (χωρίς το _"για"_) είναι η πιο ασφαλής επιλογή και ταιριάζει σχεδόν πάντα.

Μία σημαντική διαφορά εντοπίζεται σε εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις όπου το_ "για" _χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του _"σχετικά με"_, δηλαδή του _"about"._ Δηλαδή, αν ψάχνεις πληροφορίες σχετικά με κάτι, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο του το _"ψάχνω"_. Χρειάζεται και η πρόθεση, δηλαδή _"ψάχνω για/σχετικά με". _

Για παράδειγμα:_ "Ψάχνω (πληροφορίες) για/σχετικά με τη δυναστεία των Ming"._

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κάποιος θα έχει να προσθέσει και άλλα πράγματα, οπότε ας περιμένουμε και άλλες απαντήσεις_._


----------



## EvaQQ

Tr05 said:


> Καλησπέρα! Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες (μικρο)διαφορές τις οποίες εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα, αλλά, γενικώς, το _"ψάχνω"_ (χωρίς το _"για"_) είναι η πιο ασφαλής επιλογή και ταιριάζει σχεδόν πάντα.
> 
> Μία σημαντική διαφορά εντοπίζεται σε εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις που το_ "για" _χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του _"σχετικά με"_, δηλαδή του _"about"._ Δηλαδή, αν ψάχνεις πληροφορίες σχετικά με κάτι, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο του το _"ψάχνω"_. Χρειάζεται και η πρόθεση, δηλαδή _"ψάχνω για/σχετικά με". _
> 
> Για παράδειγμα:_ "Ψάχνω (πληροφορίες) για/σχετικά με τη δυναστεία των Ming"._
> 
> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κάποιος θα έχει να προσθέσει και άλλα πράγματα, οπότε ας περιμένουμε και άλλες απαντήσεις_._


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Γενικά καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά στα εξής παραδείγματα:
- Ψάχνω για δουλειά.
- Ψάχνω το διαβατήριό μου.
Αλλά μπερδεύομαι όταν βλέπω και υπάρχει " ψάχνω για το διαβατήριό μου". Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να πούμε " ψάχνω το διαβατήριό μου";


----------



## Tr05

EvaQQ said:


> - Ψάχνω για δουλειά.
> - Ψάχνω το διαβατήριό μου.



Το πρώτο παράδειγμα είναι ΟΚ και χωρίς το _"για"_, γι αυτό και θεωρώ ότι, το_ "ψάχνω"_, μόνο του, είναι η ασφαλής επιλογή.




EvaQQ said:


> Αλλά μπερδεύομαι όταν βλέπω και υπάρχει " ψάχνω για το διαβατήριό μου". Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να πούμε " ψάχνω το διαβατήριό μου";



Συμφωνώ, σίγουρα είναι πιο συχνό να παραλείπεται το _"για" _όταν κάποιος ψάχνει κάτι που έχει χάσει.


----------



## Andrious

Ψάχνει τη τσάντα της./ Ψάχνει για τη τσάντα της.
Το 1ο παράδειγμα μπορεί να σημαίνει 2 πράγματα: είτε ότι ψάχνει να βρει κάτι μέσα στη τσάντα της είτε ότι ψάχνει να βρει την ίδια τη τσάντα της. Το 2ο παράδειγμα σημαίνει μόνο το ότι ψάχνει να βρει την ίδια τη τσάντα της.


----------



## EvaQQ

Andrious said:


> Ψάχνει τη τσάντα της./ Ψάχνει για τη τσάντα της.
> Το 1ο παράδειγμα μπορεί να σημαίνει 2 πράγματα: είτε ότι ψάχνει να βρει κάτι μέσα στη τσάντα της είτε ότι ψάχνει να βρει την ίδια τη τσάντα της. Το 2ο παράδειγμα σημαίνει μόνο το ότι ψάχνει να βρει την ίδια τη τσάντα της.


αχ! δεν το ήξερα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!


----------



## EvaQQ

Tr05 said:


> Το πρώτο παράδειγμα είναι ΟΚ και χωρίς το _"για"_, γι αυτό και θεωρώ ότι, το_ "ψάχνω"_, μόνο του, είναι η ασφαλής επιλογή.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ, σίγουρα είναι πιο συχνό να παραλείπεται το _"για" _όταν κάποιος ψάχνει κάτι που έχει χάσει.


Ευχαριστώ!!


----------



## Blue Panther

Πιστευω οτι μια εννοια του "ψαχνω κατι" σημαινει "ερευνω κατι" (το αναλυω),  ενω "ψαχνω για κατι" σημαινει "προσπαθω να βρω η' να εντοπισω κατι."


----------



## Petran79

Αν το πεις ξεκάρφωτα:

Ψάχνω για την τσάντα μου σημαίνει επίσης ότι ψάχνεις και πληροφορίες για αυτήν, πχ τιμή, μάρκα, κατάστημα κλπ

Ψάχνω για το διαβατήριο μου το ίδιο, πχ αν θες να δεις πότε λήγει ή τι χρειάζεται για έκδοση και ανανέωση.


----------



## Αγγελος

Το "ψάχνω *για *δουλειά" είναι ωραίο παράδειγμα. Δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά θα βρω, αλλά θέλω να βρώ κάποια δουλειά.
Ομοίως, αν κρύωσε απότομα ο καιρός και δεν έχω παλτό να φορέσω, μπορεί να βγώ στην αγορά και να "ψάχνω *για *παλτό" -- να θέλω να αγοράσω *ένα *παλτό.
Όταν όμως θέλω να βρω *το *παλτό μου, που έχω να το φορέσω από τον περασμένο χειμώνα, θα "ψάξω το παλτό μου" στη ντουλάπα με τα χειμωνιάτικα ρούχα.
Μ'άλλα λόγια, συνήθως ψάχνουμε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πράγμα, που ξέρουμε ποιο είναι αλλά δεν ξέρουμε πού βρίσκεται, και ψάχνουμε *για* κάτι που  ελπίζουμε να υπάρχει και να το βρούμε, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι θα είναι.
Αυτό όμως δεν είναι απόλυτος κανόνας. 
Επίσης, το ρήμα 'γυρεύω", περίπου συνώνυμο με το "ψάχνω", δεν παίρνει ποτέ πρόθεση. «Γυρεύω το παλτό μου» -- «γυρεύω δουλειά, γυρεύω δανεικά«.


----------

